# pronunciation - x



## marcin k

Hello to everyone.

I've been spending quite considerable amount of time learning Spanish recently, and the process is progressing quite well I suppose except that I'm often at a loss as to how pronounce 'x' in Spanish words. I know that sometimes the character stands for /ks/ and sometimes denotes just /s/ in pronunciation. 
Is there any rule for that? Could anyone help me out with that?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## devilish_advocate

I guess it depends the accent of the person you are talking with, but usually it is pronounced just 'ks'. There's no rule as far as I know. If you have to use it use the 'ks' sound any time. Hope it helps.


----------



## Lanka

*1.* f. Vigésima séptima letra del abecedario español, y vigésima cuarta del orden latino internacional, que *representa un sonido consonántico doble, compuesto de k, o de g sonora, y de s, p. ej., en axioma, exento, que ante consonante suele reducirse a *_*s*;_ p. ej., en _extremo, exposición_. Antiguamente representó también un sonido consonántico simple, fricativo, palatal y sordo, semejante al de la _sh_ inglesa o al de la _ch_ francesa, que hoy conserva en algunos dialectos, como el bable. Este sonido simple se transformó después en fricativo, velar y sordo, como el de la _j_ actual, con la cual se transcribe hoy, salvo excepciones, como en el uso mexicano de _México, Oaxaca._ Su nombre es _equis_.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ 



Sorry, it's in Spanish...


----------



## Moritzchen

It´s just like the x in x-rays. X like in the English pronunciation of Mexico and Texas, and exam.


----------



## nohablo

Moritzchen said:
			
		

> It´s just like the x in x-rays. X like in the English pronunciation of Mexico and Texas, and exam.


But in Spanish, isn't the x in Mexico and Texas pronounced like an English h or a Spanish j?


----------



## Moritzchen

Well, yes. That's why i specified the *English *pronunciation of Mejico and Tejas. C'mon! X like in execute, examine, fax, tax, roxanne, betwixt, alex, coax, maximize, noxious, etc. Get it?!


----------



## nohablo

Moritzchen said:
			
		

> Well, yes. That's why i specified the *English *pronunciation of Mejico and Tejas. C'mon! X like in execute, examine, fax, tax, roxanne, betwixt, alex, coax, maximize, noxious, etc. Get it?!


But the question that started this discussion was how to pronounce x in Spanish.  And I was merely pointing out that at least in the names Mexico and Texas, the Spanish pronunciation of x is _not_ as it is in English.


----------



## Moritzchen

Riiiight! You were asking how to pronounce "x" in Spanish. Did I get it right? "X" in Spanish? Well, I told you first it would be just like the "X" in the *English *pronunciation of Mexico and Texas.


----------



## nohablo

Moritzchen said:
			
		

> Riiiight! You were asking how to pronounce "x" in Spanish. Did I get it right? "X" in Spanish? Well, I told you first it would be just like the "X" in the *English *pronunciation of Mexico and Texas.


First of all, I am not the person who asked how to pronounce x in Spanish. 
 Secondly, I think somehow we are not understanding each other.  You seemed to be saying that in Spanish, x is pronounced ks.  I was pointing out that _in Spanish_, the x in Mexico and in Texas is not pronounced "ks" as it is in English.


----------



## Moritzchen

nohablo said:
			
		

> But in Spanish, isn't the x in Mexico and Texas pronounced like an English h or a Spanish j?


Well no, it's pronounced "x" and the quote above is yours.


----------



## jivemu

x in *exam* is pronounced */gz/*, not */ks/*

Saludos.


----------



## María Madrid

Moritzchen said:
			
		

> Well no, it's pronounced "x" and the quote above is yours.


 
I'm afraid this is not correct. In Spanish we don't pronounce meksico but méjico. Please check Lanka's post, where you can read why there are exceptions to the pronounciation rule. 

As for the original question, it is true that very uneducated people in some areas say s instead of ks/gs. Saludos,


----------



## coquita

Moritzchen said:
			
		

> Well, yes. That's why i specified the *English *pronunciation of Mejico and Tejas. C'mon! X like in execute, examine, fax, tax, roxanne, betwixt, alex, coax, maximize, noxious, etc. Get it?!


 
I think that in these examples "x" is pronounced differently.
_tax: /ks/_
_examine: /gz/_
_noxious: /ksh/_

In Spanish, the "x" sounds like the "x" in "tax" /ks/ or sometimes like /gs/
Sometimes it may sound like an "s", but I think this depends on the speaker (I believe I never make it sound like an "s").
And there are some exceptions where it sounds like an English "h" (i.e.:México)

Saludos


----------



## roxcyn

X in Spanish sounds like: s, ks, or h (English sounds)

Examples:

taxi = tak-si
México: Mé-hi-ko
Xenofóbia: Se-no-fo-ßja

http://www.uiowa.edu/~acadtech/phonetics/about.html (Click "Launch Spanish Library")

Click on Fricativas, you will see x, x and h.  Click on the X that is in the middle.  That is how the "x" as in México is said in Spain.  Click on "x" (the first one), that is how México is said in many other countries.


----------



## jivemu

roxcyn said:
			
		

> Xenofob*i*a: /Se-no-f*ó*-ß*j*a/


Una corrección de acentuación y fonología.
Saludos.


----------



## roxcyn

coquita said:
			
		

> I think that in these examples "x" is pronounced differently.
> In Spanish, the "x" sounds like the "x" in "tax" (/ks/) or in "examine" (/gz/).
> Sometimes it may sound like an "s", but I think this depends on the speaker (I believe I never make it sound like an "s").
> And there are some exceptions where it sounds like an English "h" (i.e.:México)
> 
> Saludos



¿Estás seguro?  Porque no hay el sonido de "z" ( (como en inglés) en español. 
No es sonoro en español.  Jamás pronunciaría: zu.mo en vez de su.mo.


----------



## roxcyn

jivemu said:
			
		

> Una corrección de acentuación y fonología.
> Saludos.



Muchas gracias, no lo sabía como escribir la "ß" .


----------



## roxcyn

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=185165&highlight=pronunciation

The "g" sound (Spanish) in some case and "j" (in Spanish) has a similar sound as "x" in Spanish.  

That's why you will sometimes see Méjico or México, and Xavier or Javier because they have the same sound, but different spellings and refer to the same thing.


----------



## jivemu

roxcyn said:
			
		

> Muchas gracias, no lo sabía como escribir la "ß" .


De nada. Te doy unas indicaciones que pueden serte útiles:

No lo sabía como escribir la "ß"
No sabía c*ó*mo escribir la "ß"
No lo sabía
No lo sabía*; (el)* cómo escribir la "ß"

Saludos.


----------



## María Madrid

roxcyn said:
			
		

> X in Spanish sounds like: s, ks, or h (English sounds)
> 
> Examples:
> 
> taxi = tak-si
> México: Mé-hi-ko
> *Xe*nofóbia: *Se*-no-fo-ßja


 
You are right. This use of X pronounced as an S is correct, although very rare, basically the very few words which still begin with x (only 26 according to my RAE dictionary, many of them with the same root) all of them coming from Greek and starting with x. What I meant with vulgar use of X is saying S instead of X like /tasi/ instead of /taxi/. Saludos.


----------



## María Madrid

roxcyn said:
			
		

> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=185165&highlight=pronunciation
> 
> The "g" sound (Spanish) in some case and "j" (in Spanish) has a similar sound as "x" in Spanish.
> 
> That's why you will sometimes see Méjico or México, and Xavier or Javier *because they have the same sound*, but different spellings and refer to the same thing.


 
No, that's not exactly the reason. J like un Juan was written with X as it was similar in writing to the Greek c pronounced /ci/ like Spanish JI. In fact that letter is used for phonetic writing for that sound. Some 300 years ago it was decided to change the writing to J. México is just one exception as they preferred to keep the old spellling. 

Xavier in Spain is pronounced Shavier (Catalonian, actually) and Javier is pronounced /cavier/ Saludos,


----------



## jmx

María Madrid said:
			
		

> As for the original question, it is true that very uneducated people in some areas say s instead of ks/gs. Saludos,


I just want to mention that these "uneducated people" include me and about 100% of people in northern Spain.


----------



## vince

How about Native American place names in Mexico that have an "x" in them?


----------



## pickypuck

Oaxaca is pronounced as if it was Oajaca... but many people here say Oa"ks"aca/Oa"s"aca... There's a Mexican restaurant with that name here and I seem to be the only one who pronounces it right... By the way, I've also seen people saying me"ks"icano  

¡Olé!


----------



## iberco32

No entiendo por qué os complicáis tanto la vida. Yo creo que ya lo dejó claro lanka en la tercera respuesta. Lo demás son las diferencias de pronunciación que hay en las diferentes regiones o países,  como pasa en inglés.


----------



## pickypuck

Sí, es cierto. Con las prisas no vi que incluso ya se menciona lo de Oaxaca... me ha entrado complejo de ajo ^_^

¡Olé!


----------



## jazyk

Más sobre el tema.


----------



## coquita

roxcyn said:
			
		

> ¿Estás seguro? Porque no hay el sonido de "z" ( (como en inglés) en español.
> No es sonoro en español. Jamás pronunciaría: zu.mo en vez de su.mo.


Es verdad, en español sería /gs/ y no /gz/. Ya edité la respuesta 
Saludos


----------



## jcminthedriversseat

Moritzchen said:
			
		

> Well no, it's pronounced "x" and the quote above is yours.


 
En español hay dos formas de deletrear Texas/Tejas. Aunque Tejas es la preferida forma en español, Texas (por lo menos en America Latina) tambien es correcto y se pronuncia igual que Tejas. Entonces la X in español puede sonar como la H en inglés. Alguien corregirme si estoy mal.


----------



## annaspain

En español actual la x sólo tiene una pronunciación que va de la s,gs,ks, dependiendo de dónde se encuentre en la palabra, o su lugar in the chunck of language spoken, somebody above pin pointed that in the old times, some hundred years back, when writing X the pronuciation was "strong English H", when graphics changed, the x remained written in certain words, as in Méjico and Tejas, and the pronunciation remained as some hundred years ago,/h/.
That's my contribution.


----------



## stasikprotege

now would it be that words that are derived from native american languages tend to pronounce the X as though it were the spanish J, and those originating from spanish tend to pronounce it as KS?for example "Oaxaca" or "Mexico" versus "examinar".  i know little about the origins of either group of languages, but that was the first explanation that came to mind.  linguists, let me know if there is some truth to that. then again, it was spanish speakers that determined the spelling of native names in the latin alphabet.


----------



## danielfranco

Y como si no hubiera ya suficiente alboroto:

Algunas palabras en español Mexicano que se derivan de algunos vocablos del Náhuatl usan la letra "X" para representar el sonido "SH" (originalmente, así se pronunciaba el nombre de los habitantes de Mexico-Tenochtitlan: "me-SHI-ca").
Además, dice el Profesor Manuel Seco en uno de sus libros de gramática española que hay palabras como "exacto" que se pronuncian con el sonido "S", y que cualquiera que quiera pronunciarlo de otra manera erra.
A mi ni me vayan a protestar, porfa... Ahí échense un tiro con el jefecito Seco.
Saludos.


----------



## coquita

jcminthedriversseat said:
			
		

> Aunque Tejas es la preferida forma en español, Texas (por lo menos en America Latina) tambien es correcto y se pronuncia igual que Tejas.


 
Hola, yo tengo entendido que es al revés. En México especialmente hay preferencia por el uso de la “x” en lugar de la “j” y coincide con lo que recomienda la RAE.

*México:* La grafía recomendada para este topónimo es _México,_ y su pronunciación correcta, [méjiko] (no </IMG>[méksiko]). También se recomienda escribir con _x_ todos sus derivados: _mexicano, mexicanismo, _etc 
(…) Este arcaísmo ortográfico se conservó en México y, por extensión, en el español de América, mientras que en España, las grafías usuales hasta no hace mucho eran _Méjico, mejicano, _etc. Aunque son también correctas las formas con _j,_ se recomiendan las grafías con _x_ por ser las usadas en el propio país y, mayoritariamente, en el resto de Hispanoamérica.

Lo mismo se aplica para Texas...

Saludos


----------



## Cecilio

Hola,

Tengo la impresión de que la pronunciación de la "x" en español está bastabnte poco clara, y que existe una tendencia clara a reducirla a "s" en muchos casos ("exacto", "extraño") o incluso a "ch" cuando se pronuncian algunos nombres del catalán u otras lenguas (p. e., "Xavi", "Xabi"), pero existe además otra posibilidad: yo siempre he pensado que palabras como "xenofobia" o "xilofón" se pronunciaban con un sonido como el de "sh" del inglés. Al menos así se pronuncia en Valencia, donde ese sonido"sh" es parte de nuestra lengua, el catalán. No sé si en otras partes de España se utiliza también ese sonido, pero me da la sensación de que sí.


----------



## María Madrid

vince said:
			
		

> How about Native American place names in Mexico that have an "x" in them?


 
Native Americans didn't use the latin alphabet. The pronounciation was translated into the Spanish spelling of that time. When spelling rules changed, they kept the original way to write it. Saludos,


----------



## María Madrid

jmartins said:
			
		

> I just want to mention that these "uneducated people" include me and about 100% of people in northern Spain.


 
No puedo pretender saber lo que dice el 100% de todos los que viven en el norte, porque no he hablado con todos, pero del 100% de las personas del norte con las que he llegado a cruzar palabra, incluso de manera ocasional, la mayoría pronuncia la x, muchos de una forma un poco más relajada (gs), los menos algo más marcada (ks), pero desde luego saben decir taxi y no tasi. Saludos,


----------



## jmx

jazyk said:
			
		

> Más sobre el tema.


Este artículo, que me he molestado en leer entero, estaría muy bien de no ser porque se olvida de un detalle importante. A saber :

Para mí, y en general para la mayoría de gente en la mitad Norte de España, pronunciar "explicar" como [eksplikár] es artificioso, mientras que [esplikár] suena natural.

Pero para los que hablan dialectos del Sur, *que son la mayoría en España*, lo natural es [ehplikár] o [ehpliká]. Para toda esta gente, decir [eksplikár] o [esplikár] es igual de artificioso, y puestos a elegir una manera de hablar para ellos afectada, seguramente prefieren la más elaborada, o sea, con [ks].

El problema es la gente que se empeña en mantener el espejismo de que en España los dialectos del Norte son mayoritarios, cuando en realidad son *minoritarios y además en franco retroceso*.


----------



## María Madrid

Sin ánimo de añadir más leña al fuego, creo que esto iba de la pronunciación de X y yo me he centrado de la pronunciación junto con vocales (México/Méjico). De ahí que me reitero en que pronunciar S en vez de X en palabras como taxi no se considera correcto ni adecuado en un hablante medianamente culto. Incluso en Andalucía quienes no pronuncian una x clara tienden a arrastrar la ese, para que no suene como una simple S.

Aunque la conversación nos lleve a otros puntos, como la pronunciación de x junto a consonantes, creo que es conveniente no olvidar todo esto a la hora de interpretar algunas respuestas. 

Si hablamos del sonido de X (ks/gs) junto a otra consonante, es lógico que se tienda a suavizar, ya que no son naturales en español. Si la pronunciación española, y por extensión el oído español, no fuera tan dependientes de las vocales, los españoles no tendrían tantos problemas para pronunciar correctamente, y por extensión entender la pronunciación de los idiomas de origen germánico, por ejemplo. Saludos,


----------



## Edguy

roxcyn said:
			
		

> ¿Estás seguro? Porque no hay el sonido de "z" ( (como en inglés) en español.
> No es sonoro en español. Jamás pronunciaría: zu.mo en vez de su.mo.


 
Just when I started reading the thread I noticed everybody was forgetting the case of words such as "xenofobia". 

These cases aren't very common but it's true, as coquita said, that the sound is not exactly an *s*, but an *z*, although it sounds strange. Actually, try to pronounce it with s and you'll find it really difficult. 

The point is that Spanish-speakers don't pay attention to pronounciation at all, we just talk!!!


----------



## María Madrid

Edguy said:
			
		

> the sound is not exactly an *s*, but an *z*, although it sounds strange. Actually, try to pronounce it with s and you'll find it really difficult.


 
Si a lo que te refieres con z al sonido de s sonora (como el sonido en inglés), ese sonido ya no existe en español actual, sólo el de s sorda, que se pronuncia con la s en España y con s/z/c en América y algunas partes de España. La Z, por definición, no tiene sonido de S, salvo en las zonas de seseo, donde es una ese corriente y moliente. Te copio definición de la RAE.

*1.* f. Vigésima novena letra del abecedario español, y vigésima sexta del orden latino internacional, que, en la mayor parte de España, representa un fonema consonántico fricativo, interdental y sordo, distinto del correspondiente a la _s;_ en casi toda Andalucía, así como en Canarias, Hispanoamérica, etc., se articula como una _s_. Su nombre es _zeta_ o _zeda_.

Según veo en el diccionari, las palabras griegas con x son las que suelen venir de x, las que usan z suelen tener su origen en s no en q, Saludos,


----------



## Edguy

Me perdi!!!!
Ya me maree, jaja! Estoy repitiendo palabras como una estupida adelante de la pantalla!!! jaja!


----------



## danielfranco

Un comentario levemente tangencial: Veo que en este hilo varios mencionan (en múltiples ocasiones) la palabra "taxi". Me pregunto si "taxi" no es un barbarismo que se ha vuelto palabra de uso común. Siendo un vocablo extranjero, conserva su pronunciación extranjera, entonces no sirve para explicar el uso de la "X" en español... Si alguien sabe el origen de "taxi", le agradecería mucho una corrección o confirmación.
Xaludos xoviales.

EDIT - Acabo de encontrar en Internet que "taxi" viene de "taxicab", y "taxicab" es un "cab" con "taximeter", y que viene de "tax" o "rate".
Ahora sí, hasta la pasta.


----------



## María Madrid

Si no te gusta taxi, te puedo sugerir exento, como ejemplo de x entre dos vocales. Elegí taxi por ser de uso común, pero no por ser de origen extranjero, como tú dices, se puede asumir que conserva su pronunciación extranjera. Es que, según las normas del español actual no hay otra forma de pronunciarla.

Pero es que, además, según la RAE, no viene de taxicab, sino de la palabra griega τaξις, que significa tasa. Y, vaya, qué casualidad, de nuevo, el sonido X viene de la letra x. Saludos! 

*taxi**.*(Acort. de _taxímetro_).*1.* m. Automóvil de alquiler con conductor, provisto de taxímetro.

*taxímetro**.*(Del gr. τάξις, tasa, y _‒́metro_).*1.* m. Aparato de que van provistos algunos coches de alquiler, el cual marca automáticamente la distancia recorrida y la cantidad devengada.


----------



## San

María Madrid said:
			
		

> Si no te gusta taxi, te puedo sugerir exento, como ejemplo de x entre dos vocales. Elegí taxi por ser de uso común, pero no por ser de origen extranjero, como tú dices, se puede asumir que conserva su pronunciación extranjera. Es que, según las normas del español actual no hay otra forma de pronunciarla.


Jeje, seguramente sabrás que hay gente que, no sé si medio en broma medio en serio, dice *tasis *


----------



## María Archs

marcin k said:
			
		

> Hello to everyone.
> 
> I've been spending quite considerable amount of time learning Spanish recently, and the process is progressing quite well I suppose except that I'm often at a loss as to how pronounce 'x' in Spanish words. I know that sometimes the character stands for /ks/ and sometimes denotes just /s/ in pronunciation.
> Is there any rule for that? Could anyone help me out with that?
> 
> Gracias de antemano


 
Pues puede tener el sonido /ks/ como por ejemplo en exam o expect en inglés. 
O también puede tener el soniso /s/ ó / gz/ como por ejemplo exact, example, exasperate... 

En español:
Tóxico= Tóksico.
Existir= Esistir.

Saludos

María


----------



## María Madrid

San said:
			
		

> Jeje, seguramente sabrás que hay gente que, no sé si medio en broma medio en serio, dice *tasis *


Si lo dicen los chicos de Gomaespuma, es en broma. Si lo dice, Cándida, lamentablemente es que la pobre se cree que es así. O es que saben griego... Saludos,


----------



## hobby

Lanka said:
			
		

> *1.* f. Vigésima séptima letra del abecedario español, y vigésima cuarta del orden latino internacional, que *representa un sonido consonántico doble, compuesto de k, o de g sonora, y de s, p. ej., en axioma, exento, que ante consonante suele reducirse a *_*s*;_ p. ej., en _extremo, exposición_. Antiguamente representó también un sonido consonántico simple, fricativo, palatal y sordo, semejante al de la _sh_ inglesa o al de la _ch_ francesa, que hoy conserva en algunos dialectos, como el bable. Este sonido simple se transformó después en fricativo, velar y sordo, como el de la _j_ actual, con la cual se transcribe hoy, salvo excepciones, como en el uso mexicano de _México, Oaxaca._ Su nombre es _equis_.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, it's in Spanish...


----------



## hobby

Oh, that does look so interesting.  Good you please translate it to English?  Thanks.

A further question:  I notice that sometimes the letter r gets a sound very much like an English d.  It seems to be when the r falls between two vowels, but that doesn't seem to be consistent.  Thanks again.


----------



## Edguy

María Archs said:
			
		

> Existir= Esistir.


 
??? I don't understand. Do you really pronounce it like that in Spain?


----------



## María Madrid

Edguy said:
			
		

> ??? I don't understand. Do you really pronounce it like that in Spain?


 
No. And those who do, just shouldn't. RAE is very clear about it. Saludos,


----------



## hobby

Okay, one more time...........definitively............how is the X pronounced in Spanish?


----------



## Jellby

hobby said:
			
		

> Okay, one more time...........definitively............how is the X pronounced in Spanish?



It depends 

The "standard" sound is "ks" (or "gs", I couldn't say which is which).

For initial "x" and when "x" is followed by a consonant, it's often heard just as an "s". I'd say, however, that it would be still more correct to pronounce it as "ks" even in these cases, but "s" is more natural (something similar to how the "p" in "psicología" and "septiembre" is often not pronounced). Besides, you have to make it "ks" if you want to differentiate "extático" from "estático"

Some names of places have an "x" that's pronounced like a Spanish "j": México, Texas. This is mainly an archaism, in old Spanish the "j" sound was represented as "x" (and still in phonetic transcriptions).

Some other names are foreign and the "x" should be pronounced as in the foreign language: Xavier can be Catalan or Galician... in (Castilian) Spanish it's Javier.


----------



## nohablo

hobby said:
			
		

> Oh, that does look so interesting.  Good you please translate it to English?  Thanks.
> 
> A further question:  I notice that sometimes the letter r gets a sound very much like an English d.  It seems to be when the r falls between two vowels, but that doesn't seem to be consistent.  Thanks again.


I'll try to respond to both parts of your message.   Here is my attempt at a translation of the passage from the RAE.  If I've made errors, I hope someone will correct me.  I'm just learning Spanish.  Here goes:

The 27th letter of the Spanish alphabet, and the 24th in the international Latin alphabet, *which represents a double consonant sound, composed of k, or of a voiced g, and of s, for example, in axioma, exento, which before a consonant usually shortens to an s*, for example, in _extremo, exposición._  In the past, it also represented a simple consonant sound, fricative, palatal, and unvoiced, similar to the English _sh_ or the French _ch_, which today is retained in some dialects, such as the Asturian.  This simple sound was later transformed into a fricative, velar, and unvoiced, as in the current _j_, with which it is transcribed today, except for exceptions, as in the Mexican use of _México, Oaxaca_.  Its name [i.e., the name of the letter x] is _equis_.

As for your question about the pronunciation of the Spanish r between vowels, Gerald Erichsen agrees with you.  He offers this advice in his discussion of pronunciation at http://spanish.about.com/library/howto/htpronouncer.htm:

# Remember that the single R is pronounced with a single flap of the tongue against the roof of mouth.
# Say these words rapidly as you would if they were English words, and with the accent on the first syllable: peddo, poddah, coddah.
# Congratulate yourself. You have approximately pronounced the Spanish words "pero" (but), "para" (for) and "cara" (face).

Erichsen goes on at more length, as you can see if you click on the above URL.

I hope this helps.


----------



## jcminthedriversseat

I've never been off the North American continent and don't know many British people in this country. I just hear British accents on television mostly. Someone from the UK will have to say if my perception is correct. In some cases in England, An r at the begining of a word is pronounced similarly to the r between vowels in Spanish. Am I right?


----------



## María Archs

Edguy said:
			
		

> ??? I don't understand. Do you really pronounce it like that in Spain?


 
Parecido, parecido... No igual. Pero es mucho más suave la x en existir que en tóxico o examen. 
Una pronunciación depende de donde coloques la voz y la respiración. Así como del lugar donde procedes.
La frase: "¡Jesús qué fuerte!" dicho por un andalúz sonaría "Jezú qué fuete" o "falda" sonaría casi "farda". ¿Por qué? Porque ellos hablan desde mucho más atrás de la garganta o campanilla y es el sonido que les sale. Por regla general el castellano se habla desde la garganta y entonces oyes un sonido claro y nítido. Un catalán o mallorquín hablan castellano más nasalmente porque tienden a colocar la lengua  en el paladar para hablar su idioma materno. A un valenciano le es imposible pronunciar la d final en palabras como verdad  o ciudad porque en su lengua materna la letra d es una t como por ejemplo en "ciutat" (ciudad)  y "veritat" (veritat). 

A mis compañeros de clase de inglés  y a mí nos han salido abdominales ( y a veces hasta salimos con dolor de estómago de tanto apretar) porque nuestra profesora inglesa, muy "posh" ella, nos dice que debemos hablar desde el estómago. Por eso no entendemos ni puñetara palabra en inglés porque todo son soplidos, shhhhhhhh y jadeos. Parecemos moscardones en celo. Pero bueno, nos lo pasamos bien.

Saludos,

María


----------



## anthodocheio

María Madrid said:
			
		

> Pero es que, además, según la RAE, no viene de taxicab, sino de la palabra griega τaξις, que significa tasa. Y, vaya, qué casualidad, de nuevo, el sonido X viene de la letra x. Saludos!


 
No sé si *τάξις* significa tasa pero Saludos se escribiria *Σαλούδος*


----------



## María Madrid

anthodocheio said:
			
		

> No sé si *?????* significa tasa pero Saludos se escribiria *????????*



No sé cómo se dice saludos en griego, simplemente se quedó activo el teclado con los caracteres griegos y al escribir saludos me salió así en pantalla y me pareció mono dejarlo así. Al fin y al cabo se entendía no? Misterios de la codificación, tu texto ahora sale como interrogaciones. Pues eso, saludos, o saloudos o lo que sea!


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Las pronuncaciones de “Texas “ y “México “ son excepcionales ahora. 
Vamos a ser más prácticos ! 
 
1.      extranjero, extraño, explicar, excelente, expreso – “k” no se pronuncia, verdad ? 
 
2.      examen,  - eksamen/esamen/egzamen – Creo que hay tres maneras de
 
pronunciar esta palabra.
 
3.      éxito -  eksito/y e-sito ( entre “e” y “si”, “k” tragado, o una pausa. 
 
Saludos
 
Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

En "exactamente", creo que frecuentemente dos "k" se tragan y el oido 
casi no lo reconocen. Se necesita un corto lapso de tiempo para tragar
"k" y asi se produce una pausa.


Yo no soy nativo de espanol. Esto es mi opinion.

saludos

Hiroaki Sasaki


----------



## Jellby

Yo no me atrevo a decir que ninguna "x" deba pronunciarse como "s", salvo quizá las iniciales (xilófono, xenofobia). Es cierto que muchas veces, en el habla fluida y coloquial apenas (si acaso) se pronuncia la "k", pero eso forma parte del acento y la manera de hablar de cada uno, si se quiere pronunciar todo con todas las letras para que se entienda muy bien, lo que sería el "habla esmerada", todas las "x" (salvo en "México" y compañía) deberían ser "ks", si las pronuncias así, como mucho te tacharán de pedante. Pero si las pronuncias como "s" tampoco te van a decir nada


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Sobre X en "existir", y "existencia", creo que no es comun pronunciar 
"esistir" o "esistencia". Aunque yo no soy hispanoparlante, creo que se pronuncia mas " eksistir ", " ekistencia", o "egzistir " o " egzistencia ". 

Os agradezco por vuestros comentarios sobre estas dos palabras 
particularmente.

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

mito, mixto 

Para poner fin a mis preguntas, hago una pregunta mas. 

En "mixto", aunque "x" es muy debil, o se aspira, se traga, o no oible, 
no puede ser igual a "mito"., porque en "mixto", hay un cortisimo lapso de
tiempo entre "mi" y "to".  No es cierto ? 


saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## María Madrid

Creo que no es apropiado que mezcles la z en tus preguntas. En español no existe la s sonora, que supongo que es lo que quieres decir con z. En América z y s se pronuncian igual y en España (salvo en zonas de seseo), son sonidos totalmente diferentes. Te sugiero que revises todas las preguntas y respuestas anteriores en este hilo, pues ahí encontrarás contestación a algunas de las questiones que ahora planteas.

En cuanto a que la x de mixto se aspira, me parece que estás hablando de una variedad del castellano que puede ser, por ejemplo, andaluz, pero en Castilla las eses no se aspiran. Saludos,


----------



## pickypuck

Hiro Sasaki said:
			
		

> mito, mixto
> 
> Para poner fin a mis preguntas, hago una pregunta mas.
> 
> En "mixto", aunque "x" es muy debil, o se aspira, se traga, o no oible,
> no puede ser igual a "mito"., porque en "mixto", hay un cortisimo lapso de
> tiempo entre "mi" y "to". No es cierto ?
> 
> 
> saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


 
Sí, aunque aspires la letra, hay una clara diferencia. Pasa igual con los plurales. Aunque las eses no se pronuncien de manera estándar, hay una clara diferencia con el singular.

¡Olé!


----------



## jmx

María Madrid said:
			
		

> En cuanto a que la x de mixto se aspira, me parece que estás hablando de una variedad del castellano que puede ser, por ejemplo, andaluz, pero en Castilla las eses no se aspiran.


En Castilla, al norte de Ávila y Cuenca, no se aspiran las eses y zetas. Pero al sur sí se aspiran, y además de siempre. A no ser que consideres que Madrid o Ciudad Real no son Castilla, no sé si es eso a lo que te refieres.


----------



## María Madrid

jmartins said:
			
		

> En Castilla, al norte de Ávila y Cuenca, no se aspiran las eses y zetas. Pero al sur sí se aspiran, y además de siempre. A no ser que consideres que Madrid o Ciudad Real no son Castilla, no sé si es eso a lo que te refieres.


Pues sí, claro que considero Madrid y Ciudad Real parte de Castilla, como supongo que lo hará cualquier persona de este país con una cultura mínima y unos conocimientos básicos de historia española. Lo que sucede es que no creo que para explicar a un japonés la pronunciación de la X sea preciso aclararle los límites de Castilla-León y Castilla la Mancha (que está al sur de Ávila y también es Castilla, btw). Creo que esto está totalmente off-topic, pero ya que pedías una aclaración, ahí la tienes. Saludos y feliz puente a todos


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Gracias, Maria,

Madrid esta en la antigua Castilla Nueva o la Vieja ? 


saludos

Hiro sasaki


----------



## pickypuck

Hiro Sasaki said:
			
		

> Gracias, Maria,
> 
> Madrid esta en la antigua Castilla Nueva o la Vieja ?
> 
> 
> saludos
> 
> Hiro sasaki


 
Madrid perteneció a la extinta Castilla la Nueva.

¡Olé!


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Graicas, La Castilla la Vieja estaba en el sur de la Castilla la Nueva ? 

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## pickypuck

Hiro Sasaki said:
			
		

> Graicas, La Castilla la Vieja estaba en el sur de la Castilla la Nueva ?
> 
> saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


 
No, en el norte.

¡Olé!


----------



## Jellby

pickypuck said:
			
		

> No, en el norte.



Porque durante la Reconquista, el reino de Castilla se fue extendiendo hacia el Sur, así que "la Vieja" está al Norte y "la Nueva" al Sur.

Hoy en día son, más o menos, "Castilla y León" (la Vieja) y "Castilla la Mancha" (la Nueva).


----------



## juanito23

Hola, amigos:

Antes, creía que se pronunciaba la "x" delante de una consonate como si fuera una "s" (estranjero, estremo...), y que se pronunciaba como "ks"/"gs" entre vocales.

Ahora, estoy oyendo más y más que siempre se pronuncia como "ks" (con la excepción de palabras como "xenofobia" y "México").

¿Entendí bien que uno de los posteos indicó que la Real Academia apoyaba la posición de pronunciar la "x" como "s" ante una consonante?  Así lo he entendido yo.  Pero en actualidad, oigo más que siempre suena como "ks".

¿Me ayudan?  Se lo agradecería muchísimo.

Bendición.

Juanito


----------



## María Archs

Hola Juanito:

No todos los países de habla hispana pronunciamos igual ciertas consonantes. Yo te voy a decir como pronunciamos la letra "x" aquí en España.
Tiene dos sonidos: 
1.- Uno sería como tú la pronucias en inglés al decir e*x*pect, e*x*hibition, bo*x* o conte*x*t.
2.- El otro sonido suena como en ea*s*y o cra*z*y.
La "x" nunca tiene el sonido de exam o exact, por poner un ejemplo.

Todas las palabras que empiezan por "x", como pueden ser, xenofobia, xilófono o xerocopia tienen el sonido 2º, es decir, el sonido de ea*s*y.

Y el resto, quitando algunas raras excepciones, tiene el sonido primero (-ks). 

¿Una palabra que tenga el sonido de esay y no empiece por "x"? Anxioma. No decimos _Ankxioma._

Por cierto, en España, decimos Méjico y si decimos México el sonido es -ks.

Espero haberte ayudado un poco.

Saludos

María


----------



## ivanovic77

María Archs said:


> Una pronunciación depende de donde coloques la voz y la respiración. Así como del lugar donde procedes.
> La frase: "¡Jesús qué fuerte!" dicho por un andalúz sonaría "Jezú qué fuete" o "falda" sonaría casi "farda". ¿Por qué? Porque ellos hablan desde mucho más atrás de la garganta o campanilla y es el sonido que les sale. Por regla general el castellano se habla desde la garganta y entonces oyes un sonido claro y nítido. Un catalán o mallorquín hablan castellano más nasalmente porque tienden a colocar la lengua en el paladar para hablar su idioma materno. A un valenciano le es imposible pronunciar la d final en palabras como verdad o ciudad porque en su lengua materna la letra d es una t como por ejemplo en "ciutat" (ciudad) y "veritat" (veritat).


 
Me encanta cómo la gente se inventa teorías fonológicas... Menuda sarta de despropósitos.


----------



## aceituna

María Archs said:


> Por cierto, en España, decimos Méjico y si decimos México el sonido es -ks.


 
No estoy de acuerdo. Méjico y México se pronuncian igual, las dos "con j".


----------



## María Archs

ivanovic77 said:


> Me encanta cómo la gente se inventa teorías fonológicas... Menuda sarta de despropósitos.


 
A mí me encantan las personas que dicen: "_No estoy de acuerdo con lo que dices porque......"_ Y argumentan, exponen y rebaten en su afán de hacer algo constructivo por los demás.  

Lo siento. Tú te quedas fuera de ese grupo.... y tampoco te puedo decir nada porque no dices nada.


María


----------



## María Madrid

juanito23 said:


> ¿Entendí bien que uno de los posteos indicó que la Real Academia apoyaba la posición de pronunciar la "x" como "s" ante una consonante? Así lo he entendido yo. Pero en actualidad, oigo más que siempre suena como "ks".


Juanito: 

En el mensaje nº 3 de este hilo, es decir, en la primera página, está copiada la entrada del DRAE donde se explica perfectamente lo que tú preguntas en tu mensaje, que es el número 72 de esta consulta. Me permito sugerirte que además de revisar el resto de respuestas de este hilo donde seguro que encuentras información válida siempre puedes consultar tanto el Diccionario de la RAE o el Diccionario de Dudas Panhispánico de Dudas (DPD) en www.rae.es. Totalmente gratuito. 

Saludos,


----------



## Blade Runner

stasikprotege said:


> now would it be that words that are derived from native american languages tend to pronounce the X as though it were the spanish J, and those originating from spanish tend to pronounce it as KS?for example "Oaxaca" or "Mexico" versus "examinar".  i know little about the origins of either group of languages, but that was the first explanation that came to mind.  linguists, let me know if there is some truth to that. then again, it was spanish speakers that determined the spelling of native names in the latin alphabet.


annaspin gave the best explanation.


----------



## juanito23

Gracias por toda su ayuda.  La información me ha servido bien.  

María M., yo básicamente me referí a la entrada no. 3 de este hilo.  Parecía que dijo que la Real Academia apoyaba la enseñanza de que la pronunciación de la 'x' delante de una consonante solía reducirse a "s" ( en palabras como 'extraño', y 'extraordinario').

Pero ahora me fijo que muchos dicen que la "x" en esos casos se oye como "ks", igual que en palabras como "examen" y "taxi".

Así lo he pronunciado yo también (como una "s").  Pero ahora tengo por que pensar que a lo mejor es el sonido de la "ks" que domina.  También entiendo de este hilo que puede variar entre los diferentes países de habla española.

¿Podemos decir que las dos formas (ante consonantes)  están bien?  O, ¿es necesario decir que según las autoridades que determinan lo correcto, se pronuncia de cierta forma?

Yo lo dejaré con Uds., agradecíendoselo ahora toda su ayuda y paciencia.

Bendición.

Juanito


----------



## mhp

juanito23 said:


> la pronunciación de la 'x' delante de una consonante solía reducirse a "s" ( en palabras como 'extraño', y 'extraordinario')


 I can only tell you about my own experience. When I ask people how ‘x’ is pronounced in ‘extraño’, “extremo”, etc. they tell me with the ‘ks’ sound because it is written as ‘x’. But, and here’s the rub, when I hear the same people talking they say ‘estaño’, ‘estremo’. I know DPD bashing is popular, but I really thing the article on x is very accurate. 

  I also hear some things like ‘un tasis’ for ‘un taksi’, but that’s quite a different story. People I respect do say “un taksi”, but they also “estaño” (if there's a k in there, it's so soft that it's inaudible).


----------



## cromike

I don't know if this is really how to pronounce X in Spanish, but I don't know all the rules either but it looks like they are all here (and then some). So here is my question: If X is pronounced as a J in Mexico and Oaxaca because of an outdated manner of pronunciation/spelling, then why not bring the spelling up to date as in the case of Jalapa, Veracruz which is spelled Jalapa in all modern spellings but was traditionally Xalapa?  This would eliminate a lot of confusion and we could abandon the X as a J sound completely.  Besides, this seems only to apply in Mexican words.  What SPANISH words are pronounced with an X as a J?


----------



## cromike

Mexican place names with X:  
Too many.
Mexican place names with an X that are not transliterations of non-Spanish place names: 
Zero that I could see; every X in Mexico (the country, not the word) is in an indigenous word written in 16th century Spanish.

Time to bring the transliteration up to date and make the J sounding Xs into Js.


----------



## mhp

cromike said:


> Time to bring the transliteration up to date and make the J sounding Xs into Js.


I'm afraid you got it backwards. I'm sure someone has explained this in one of the last 80 posts.


----------



## ivanovic77

María Archs said:


> A mí me encantan las personas que dicen: "_No estoy de acuerdo con lo que dices porque......"_ Y argumentan, exponen y rebaten en su afán de hacer algo constructivo por los demás.
> 
> Lo siento. Tú te quedas fuera de ese grupo.... y tampoco te puedo decir nada porque no dices nada.
> 
> 
> María


 
Es que te has sacado de la manga unas explicaciones fonéticas tan curiosas que ni siquiera me apetece rebatirlas. En concreto, lo que está en negrita:



			
				María Archs said:
			
		

> *Una pronunciación depende de donde coloques la voz y la respiración.* *(??)* Así como del lugar donde procedes.
> La frase: "¡Jesús qué fuerte!" dicho por un andalúz sonaría "Jezú qué fuete" o "falda" sonaría casi "farda". ¿Por qué? *Porque ellos hablan desde mucho más atrás de la garganta o campanilla* y es el sonido que les sale. *Por regla general el castellano se habla desde la garganta y entonces oyes un sonido claro y nítido*. *Un catalán o mallorquín hablan castellano más nasalmente porque tienden a colocar la lengua en el paladar para hablar su idioma materno.* A un valenciano le es imposible pronunciar la d final en palabras como verdad o ciudad porque en su lengua materna la letra d es una t como por ejemplo en "ciutat" (ciudad) y "veritat" (veritat).


 
Perdona, pero no tienes ni idea de fonética. Y me han hecho gracia tus teorías, eso es todo. ¿Rebatir con argumentos? No hace falta. Te remito a libros o artículos sobre fonética. Y si estás tan segura de lo que dices, me gustaría que me mostraras algún artículo o estudio donde se demuestre que el castellano se habla "desde la garganta", que los andaluces hablan "desde mucho más atrás de la garganta" (?) y que el catalán es más "nasal" porque "colocamos la lengua en el paladar" (!) para hablarlo.


----------



## María Madrid

cromike said:


> So here is my question: If X is pronounced as a J in Mexico and Oaxaca because of an outdated manner of pronunciation/spelling, then *why not bring the spelling up to date as in the case of Jalapa, Veracruz which is spelled Jalapa in all modern spellings but was traditionally Xalapa*?


That is something only Mexican natives could explain. Why Jalapa is not spelled Xalapa is a mistery to me, as the absolutely refuse to write Méjico, instead of México. Since it's their country's name if they prefer to spell it as it was written 300 years ago, they're perfectly entitled to do, but I do agree it's confusing. Is Jalapa a native name? Maybe it's not and that's why they changed its spelling to the current rules. Are there native Mexican names with x pronounced as /ks/? 



cromike said:


> What SPANISH words are pronounced with an X as a J?


Some people write their surname Jiménez, as Ximénez, that's the only case I can think of in Spain, the change of spelling that took place ages ago applies to all words. Saludos,


----------



## cromike

María Madrid said:


> Is Jalapa a native name? Maybe it's not and that's why they changed its spelling to the current rules. Are there native Mexican names with x pronounced as /ks/?


I don't know but my experience in Mexico leads me to believe that it is native. However, I always reserve the right to be wrong. 



María Madrid said:


> Some people write their surname Jiménez, as Ximénez, that's the only case I can think of in Spain, the change of spelling that took place ages ago applies to all words. Saludos,


I just think that it is interesting that there are so few examples of X as a J (H in English) outside of Mexico. There are a lot of Xs in Mexico. I lived in Veracruz when I was a child and my family traveled extensively throughout Mexico from Hidalgo to Chiapas. There are Xs that are Js, "ks", Zs, some that sound more like ch to me, and probably other pronounciations of X. The problem is that to properly discuss those variations would change the conversation to a discussion of indigenous languages of Mexico which infleunce the pronounciation as much as Spanish does in those areas. I think that from central Mexico to Guatemala there are more places with Xs in their names than in all the rest of the world.


----------



## Outsider

cromike said:


> So here is my question: If X is pronounced as a J in Mexico and Oaxaca because of an outdated manner of pronunciation/spelling, then why not bring the spelling up to date as in the case of Jalapa, Veracruz which is spelled Jalapa in all modern spellings but was traditionally Xalapa?  This would eliminate a lot of confusion and we could abandon the X as a J sound completely.  Besides, this seems only to apply in Mexican words.  What SPANISH words are pronounced with an X as a J?


Unlike Mhp, I think you got that bit right. 

So why not change? Tradition, combined with a certain dose of nationalism (perhaps I should say "particularism"). Some Mexicans can have a sentimental attachment to their exes. Here are two previous discussions, to give you an idea:

¿México o Méjico?
Méjico o México

I suppose this is no different from Arkansians who cling on to that last "s" in the name of their state.


----------



## María Madrid

cromike said:


> I think that from central Mexico to Guatemala there are more places with Xs in their names than in all the rest of the world.


 The point is if those X's imply just sticking to the old spelling rules, but the actual sound is /Χ /(what's been written using a J for the last 300 years) or if those X's represent the ks sound, this is, the current Spanish spelling for that sound. Saludos,


----------



## mhp

Outsider said:


> Unlike Mhp, I think you got that bit right.
> 
> So why not change? Tradition, combined with a certain dose of nationalism (perhaps I should say "particularism"). Some Mexicans can have a sentimental attachment to their exes. Here are two previous discussions, to give you an idea:
> 
> ¿México o Méjico?
> Méjico o México
> 
> I suppose this is no different from Arkansians who cling on to that last "s" in the name of their state.


 Perhaps, I’ve misunderstood. But the deal is that, at least in Spain, it used to be spelled as Méjico, but the RAE changed the recommended spelling back to México for the reason cited in the DPD:

  Este arcaísmo ortográfico se conservó en México y, por extensión, en el español de América, mientras que en España, las grafías usuales *hasta no hace mucho* eran _Méjico, mejicano, _etc. Aunque son también correctas las formas con _j,_ se recomiendan las grafías con _x_ por ser las usadas en el propio país y, mayoritariamente, en el resto de Hispanoamérica.


----------



## Outsider

Nevertheless, the spelling with a "j" still seems to be more common than the one with an "x" in Spain. At least, this was the impression I got from the discussions I read here in the forums about this subject. In Mexico, it's the opposite: the spelling with a "j" is rare, if used at all.


----------



## María Madrid

mhp said:


> Perhaps, I’ve misunderstood. But the deal is that, at least in Spain, it used to be spelled as Méjico, but the RAE changed the recommended spelling back to México for the reason cited in the DPD:
> 
> Este arcaísmo ortográfico se conservó en México y, por extensión, en el español de América, mientras que en España, las grafías usuales *hasta no hace mucho* eran _Méjico, mejicano, _etc. Aunque son también correctas las formas con _j,_ se recomiendan las grafías con _x_ por ser las usadas en el propio país y, mayoritariamente, en el resto de Hispanoamérica.


Aunque la RAE recomiende la x en México, no puede, por pura cuestión de coherencia con las normas vigentes, impedir el uso de la j en esa misma palabra. En Madrid las placas de la calle Méjico están escritas así, con j. La embajada mexicana lo sabe y no ha pedido su retirada. Saludos,


----------



## mdelatorre

In Mexican Spanish "México" is pronunciated like:

Pronunciation: MEH-HE-KOH

Audio URL: upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/cf/Es-mx-M%C3%A9xico.ogg


----------

